# A NEW Quality Video Projector for Cheap



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Haunters: It's Jon Hyers here, apology for occasionally explaining who I am. Since 1999 I've been presenting seminars and booths at Transworld, Hauntcon, Midwest, Michigan, etc shows on Video Effects, which is what I do for a job.

OK, about every week I get emails/phone calls from customers who want to buy a video projector, because Video Projection is growing hugely, with haunts. Therefore I made a concerted effort to find a projector that I could recommend that is NEW, as far as a typical projector you hook to a DVD player, or computer. I have often suggested used ones on ebay, where I have actually gotten many $6000-$20,000 MSRP used projectors for under $300, you cannot count on finding them all the time. Therefore I have the following recommendation, but first let me state for the record: *I don't sell projectors, and I don't live in China, AND I have no connection to this company.*

The Digital Galaxy DG-747 Video Projector is thee tool for Your Halloween Effects. I did some tests with the DG-747, which retails in the price range of $300-350 dollars depending upon where you buy it. For this price, the quality is outstanding. As a video projection professional, I compared this projector against Viewsonic, Eiki, and Hitachi Projectors which ranged from $2000-$6000. The DG-747 very much compared in quality, in my professional opinion certainly at a high enough level to be very useful for Halloween Effects, even commercial attractions, while saving enough money to allow You the Customer to buy a number of projectors and DO MORE visual effects at your attraction, or home haunt. I have often suggested that people buy used commercial projectors from ebay in the $300 range. Now with the DG-747 you can buy a new one, and I strongly feel - with the confidence of a good quality projector. Here are some specifics of what I liked, some of this based on me taking the darn thing apart to see how it compared on the INSIDE.

1. Sharp Image: It uses a reasonably large sized LCD which results in a very sharp picture. I projected it 12 feet wide on a white wall, and it was a sharp image even at that size. I would say that it was very close in quality to my newer $2000 projectors. The picture was free of visual noise, and honestly looked just fantastic. It's certainly high enough quality for images on rear screen inside a window, or larger scenes on a white wall.

2. Brightness: It's rated at 2500 lumens, although I never know if companies measure the lamp or output projected brightness, this is thee brightest projector I have seen among those costing between $300 and $350, and a lot brighter than any LED-light source projector. I found this very suitable for a number of projection scene applications.

3. KEYSTONE CONTROL ON A KNOB!!!: This is fantastic, because any Virtual 3D Projections need to have the keystone adjusted when projecting at an angle. This keystone knob control lets you quickly make the adjustment without having to dig through the menu controls. Fantastic feature! Possibly one of a kind.

4. Multiple inputs: It has Video, S-Video, RGB video, HDMI, and VGA, so it's all ready to accept a lot of different sources. And at this time, they even include all the cables, or most of them anyway.

5. Commercial Projector Mount: It comes with the standard 3-4 hole sockets for the standard Hanging Video Projector Mount, so if you want to hang it from the ceiling, it's all ready for that if you buy such a mount.

6. Fairly Light in weight and not very large. A good size to work with.

My only dislike, and you cannot have everything, it does not have a standard Video Camera Tripod hole, which many small projectors have - HOWEVER most commercial projectors don't have this anyway, they have the 3-4 hole Pro Mount set-up

Also, I cannot say how long the thing will last. It's got a year guarantee, so I just don't know cause it IS so new. I have had great success with 15 year old projectors that are still working today! But for the money, I do feel this is an outstanding value and something I recommend.

Again, I'm not selling them, but you could google search DG-747 and find tons of places selling them. I may post a recommend store I bought my test Unit from, once I find that place here on the forum. Thanks, hope this helps someone.

Jon Hyers


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks like a good deal. Offered on eBay at $299 delivered including a free bulb and free HDMI cable.

The actual resolution of 800x600 is not brilliant by today's standards but more than adequate for the average haunt.

Nice find!


----------



## Fearmart (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome! we make projection videos so one of those would be nice to use as a display model for traveling! expecially at that price!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks John.... I'll be on the look out for this!


----------

